# [H] SW army + Daemons of chaos army [W] $$ Army swap



## Phobia14 (Jul 24, 2010)

Haves: 

Logan Grimnar (metal) 
Njal Stormcaller (fincast) 
Wolf Priest ( games day model 2003) 
1 box of Wolf guard terminators 
4 Boxes of grey hunters ( 1 new edition, 3 old) 
3 battleforces ( previous edition with bikes and rhino) 
1 Rhino (unopened) 
1 Drop pod (unopened) 

All still in box or unopened, none assembled. 

Chaos Daemons 

Karios Fateweaver 
Bloodthrister 
Lord of change 
Skulltaker 
Epidemius 
Karanak 
30x Bloodletters of Khorne 
9x Blood crushers of Khorne
5x Flesh Hounds 
3x Screamers of Tzeentch 
6x Flamers of Tzeentch 
20x Pink Horrors of Tzeentch 
2x changlings 
16x Daemonettes of slaanesh ( 6 previous edition metal ) 
24x Plaguebearers 
10xFiends of Slaanesh 
4xDaemon princes 

Wants: 

Looking for $$ through paypal or possible an army swap, except for SM, chaos, daemons, nids or SOB 
Looking to get into WHFB as well, so might be interested in WHFB armies.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Prices for the above items?


----------

